# goat with the runs, found the culprit!!



## zatsenoughcritters4me (Jul 9, 2009)

We have been dealing with the runs lately, just a few days...everyone is wormed and up to date on shots... etc.. wormer is new from vet so it is the right stuff. gave pepto, and kaopectic... slowed it down but still runny. just food colored, they are still happy, eating, just messy. gave them probiotics, and that other stuff....nutra drench, yeah thats it. been thinking about stuff, read about the feed, we are feeding regular goat feed, we only have 2 little ones that have it the worst, and 1 one other doe,and we just weaned them, I stopped the goat feed, and the runs stopped!! So.... any suggestions? should I stop the grain, change to another type feed? re-introduce slowly? they are 3 months old.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 9, 2009)

What about bio-sponge paste? It is like a pepto but I have heard you get better results. 

Have you retested fecals? Worms don't always show up in every fecal exam.

If the runs are stopping when you stop the grain, then I would suggest not giving them the grain. I'm too new with goats to say if you should slowly reintroduce the grain or change to a new one.

I would also keep doing the probiotics daily since they were just weaned. I'm sure they are a bit stressed out.


----------



## helmstead (Jul 10, 2009)

How old are these?


----------



## zatsenoughcritters4me (Jul 10, 2009)

helmstead said:
			
		

> How old are these?


3 months and they see to be doing even better today


----------



## currycomb (Jul 10, 2009)

i would be concerned with coccidia, really seems to attack during weaning, the stress i think. it will show up in a fecal. they eat great for awhile, then, bam, down they go. we started adding red cell to the feed, helps with their anemia from all those internal buggers.


----------



## helmstead (Jul 10, 2009)

Just as a precaution, I would get a fecal sample to the vet to check for cocci and make sure the dewormer is working.  Here, we deworm monthly.  Cocci blooms are common when stressed  - like from weaning.  It could also just be from chowing on too much feed, but you will want to get a fecal to be certain.

Growing goats need their grain.  You will need to reintroduce it.

Please, never treat a goat for scours with an agent like Pepto or Kao without knowing what is causing the scours in the first place.  Scours are the body's way of ridding itself of problems - wether those be cocci, over eating, slightly toxic plants etc.  You clog that up and voila - dead kid.

My general rule of thumb is the first time I see a kid under 6 months but older than 3 weeks dog logging it, I probios and watch for 24 hrs.  If it doesn't go back to pellets the next day or worsens, they go on a cocci treatment.  Period.  I don't mess around with it.


----------



## Chaty (Jul 10, 2009)

I agree with Kate and babies need their grain. Try to get some that doesnt have as much molasses and reintroduce it slowly and make sure they have plenty of hay and water. 
Yep I would check to make sure the wormer worked and did you re worm after 10 days? I only use horse paste wormer on young kids as usually they only have tapeworms. Not always but most of the time.
Sometmes the other type of wormers are a little harsh on the tummies and a little baking soda will help and also Probios.


----------



## mully (Jul 10, 2009)

I would give them 2.5 cc of Dimethox 12.5% on day one then 1.25 cc of Dimethox for the next 4 days. at their age I would not use the 40% as it is too strong for a 3 mo old.  Coccidia treatment is best done alone and not with one of the broad spectrum worm meds. that claim to be all inclusive. Cocci can take a goat down quickly when they are this age.


----------



## lilhill (Jul 10, 2009)

I've never had a problem with the Di-Methox 40% on 3 mo. old kids.


----------



## helmstead (Jul 10, 2009)

mully said:
			
		

> Coccidia treatment is best done alone and not with one of the broad spectrum worm meds. that claim to be all inclusive.


Huh??  Cocci is not a worm.  You can deworm safely while treating for cocci.  Matter of fact - Panacur/Safe Guard, tho practically useless for deworming, is highly effective as an antiprotozoal (cocci are protozoans)...so using it in conjuction with coccidia treatments is beneficial.

And I also have had no ill effect from using 40% Dimethox - on three _week_ old kids.  I don't know where you are getting that one either.


----------



## mully (Jul 10, 2009)

helmstead said:
			
		

> mully said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We all have our own way of treating animals. I have a neighbor that uses lye to deworm his pigs ...he says it is an old country method. Over medicating will work but why use more than required.  BTW I never said Cocci was a worm and i have used deworming meds in conjunction with Dimethox but this person said she had already dewormed her animals.  As far as ill effect from 40% Dimethox the recommended dosage is 1ml per 16 lbs body weight and is usually used for cattle ...that is where i am getting that one.


----------



## zatsenoughcritters4me (Jul 10, 2009)

yes, we dewormed everyone, we have the latest wormer from the vet, who lives 10 minutes away. we will separate the 2 little ones from the herd and start giving back the grain slowly. I think DH just goes out and started giving them grain before we weaned them, and they haven't even cried. the momma's are glad to be free and they still sleep together side by side, along the fence and gate. they act like they are still together.
these little boys are the smallest of the goats, the mommy is my tinkerbell and she is very small for a saanen/boer cross. her sisters are twice her size. her babies are very small, but come running when I go outside. I am glad the poopy butt has cleared up. the vet is still checking them out though, to be on the safe side.


----------

